# Cider help for a newbie



## roblloyd (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to try making hard cider. Semi-dry, about 10%abv.
I bought a 1 gallon organic fresh presed cider in a nice glass jug.

What's next? Can I make it in the jug or do I start in a bucket?
What yeast?
How much sugar/brown sugar do I need to add or what SG should I start at?
Where should I end the SG at?
Stabilizers?
What else?


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

I start mine in a large glass jar with about a gallon and a quart of juice, because you will lose some when the sediment falls out. 

You will need one crushed campen tablet, 1/2 teaspoon of yeast nutriant, 1/2 yeast energizer (Optional), 1 teaspoon Pectic enzyme, Lalvin EC-1118 yeast (Other yeast can be used such as ale yeast) works really well with cider.

Make sure eeverything that touches the cider is sanitized before you begin.

Add all the ingrediants but the yeast and stir will and let let it sit for 24 hours. This allows the campen tablets to kill the wild yeast, because they will compete with your good yeast.

When the 24 hours is up. I like to proff my yeast with a little warm water and sugar for about 15 to 20 minutes.

Dissolve the dry yeast in 50 mL (2 oz) 
of warm NOT HOT water (40°- 43°C / 
104°-109°F). Let stand 15 minutes 
without stirring, then stir well to suspend 
all the yeast. Add to previously sulfited must

Then pitch it into the cider and stir gently. You should have a hydrometer to measure the gravity with. Rack into a secondary when the ferment gets down to 1.020. Check the gravity every couple of weeks and when it gets down to 1.000 or less its time to bottle. Heat up a couple of cups of water and add 1/4 of corn sugar (Dextrose) and dissolve. Place this in a clean gallon jug and rack the cider onto it and then bottle in beer bottles.

I will copy a simmilar recipie
APPLE CIDER


Makes 1 Gallon — for larger quantities, multiply everything except the yeast, which is sufficient up to 5 gallons.

14-16 lbs Apples (or 1 gallon of juice)
1/2 cup Dextrose
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1/2 tsp Andovin Super Nutrient
1 Campden Tablet (crushed)
1 pkg Lalvin EC-1118 Wine Yeast

Cut apples into smaller pieces, which will help in juice extraction. Crush, press, and add juice to primary fermenter with all ingredients except wine yeast. Cover primary.

Pressing: if a fruit press is not available, add fruit to a nylon straining bag. Strain out juice, and when finished, tie the bag up & add it to the primary fermenter as well.

After 24 hours, strain the juice from the pulp, & discard straining bag. Add yeast.

Rack to secondary carboy after SG drops below 1.010. Rack again when fermentation is complete (SG below 0.999), or in 3 weeks — whichever is later.

Fining & Stablilizing: If you are NOT going to sparkle your cider, you should add 1/2 tsp of Potassium Sorbate per gallon to stabilize the yeast. After this is done, you’ll be able to sweeten your cider to your liking. A clarifier may also be added.

Racking: Any further racking should be done with the addition of 1 (crushed) Campden tablet per gallon.

Sparkling Cider: When ready to bottle, add 1/4 cup dissolved table sugar PER GALLON to an empty pail. Syphon the cider into the pail, give a quick stir, and bottle into beer bottles (or pop bottles, or Champagne bottles), and cap accordingly.

Allow to sit 4 weeks before sampling. Age in a cool, dark place.

It is always better to make more than one gallon at a time.

Good Luck


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. I will give that a try. I am making this for a friend to see how he likes it before doing 5+ gallons.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

When I made this recipie it was very carbonated and a high ABV. Have Fun.


----------

